# Clovelly Thurs 15 November



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm in for this one too....SWMBO is up in Brisbane for the next two weeks


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Guys

Clovelly is no longer a sure bet I think - first time out and I have landed or seen a king - check my report. Are you keen to hit a bit further down - Malabar - safe launch in all but a southerley - a known king spot.

I 'm not trying to steal anyones thunder but to today - it was sh#t. Zilch on the sounder and zilch on the surface. You can catch as many seargent bakers as you like though !!!

Just some perspective - and i think its been slowly shutting down since the halcyon days of a month ago!!


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't tell me that Dick!! Just ran out and bought a couple of jigs, some leader and assist hooks. I'm up for either although i think the change could be good. How safe is the safe launch at Malabar (Clovelly is safe as long as you don't fall off / hit rocks doing mach 1 etc etc  )??

Keen either way.

Wopfish i have sent you a PM with my contact details if needed.

Cheers,


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Kinghit the launch at Malabar is on a boat slip way - you can reverse your car to the waters edge!! I have seen a few joy riders in the area so the only thing to be wary of is the stuff in your car. But nothing to tempt them should be no problem.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Guys - Please dont let me stop you going on this trip - I just wanted to give you me experience today - I could have had a very OFF day


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Folks, I'm still on for Clovelly.....see ya there


----------

